# HSC Telmana



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

ooo thats so sad...i'm so sorry, all the horses looked like they had a special bond with each other and with there humans..


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats so sad  
I'm not being sarcastic. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

oh my gosh.... thats so sad.... im very sorry for your loss... R.I.P xoxo


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Was that in Russia? Or Ukraine or something? The language looks familiar.

That's so sad.

I love one of the horse's names: Zvezda... means Star. 

Those horses will be missed so much.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

omg...that is terrible...
and you lost all of these beauties in one single fire?
im so so so sorry..


----------

